# Moron's guide to Root for Samsung Showcase



## mrsethprice (Mar 17, 2012)

I really need some help here. I'm not even sure what Odin is but I keep seeing it everywhere. I have a stock Gingerbread Samsung Showcase from Ntelos that I want to root. I'm not interested in a custom rom as the custom launchers and whatnot are meeting my needs. I recently bought a tablet though and need to find access to how to root to use the wifi tether capabilities.

Again I have no experience with a Samsung phone and have no clue even how to put it into recovery nor how to check if it's a locked bootloader or S-on or anything.

You guys and gals here seem to know what's going down so I thought I'd reach out to you all.

Any and all help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

There is a sticky at the top of this forum....

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## mrsethprice (Mar 17, 2012)

*Section 6:*

*How to root stock froyo or gingerbread(This is not needed if your flashing a custom rom)*

Downloads:

Download Samsung drivers http://dl.dropbox.co...bile_Phones.exe

Download Odin (computer program).
http://www.mediafire.com/?429fcpdtpckkcea -V 1.83
http://www.mediafire...1otizvpv65s3ov6 - V 1.7

Download ClockworkMod Recovery (place this file somewhere on your computer where you can easily locate it).http://www.mediafire.com/?6x5utoca59et7o9

Download "su-2.3.6.1.x.zip" file (place this file on the root of your sdcard...not within any folders). http://www.mediafire...38vozx7n37u02a5

Download modified stock Froyo kernel (place this file somewhere on your computer where you can easily locate it). This file is only necessary if you're rooting Froyo. It's not necessary for Gingerbread. http://goo.gl/QCYxT

Instructions:

1. Install Samsung drivers on your computer.

2. Open Odin on your computer. (You may need to disable antivirus programs on your computer and/or phone for this to work properly.)

*So...... If at any time the phone zonks out or goes crazy a power cycle will be fine? I have a crappy computer with flaky usb drives. I almost always transfer all files through Dropbox because of it
thanks again for all the help?*


----------

